# Consolidated/non-consolidated pay?



## _pH_ (Dec 10, 2008)

We've just had notification of our pay award, but I can't make much sense of it as it talks about consolidated and non-consolidated pay. Can anyone enlighten me as to what these terms mean??

TIA!


----------



## janeb (Dec 10, 2008)

As we use terms consolidated means it counts towards pension as in effect counts as part of your overall salary, non-consolidated would be a one-off payment that doesnt count towards pension


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 11, 2008)

janeb said:


> As we use terms consolidated means it counts towards pension as in effect counts as part of your overall salary, non-consolidated would be a one-off payment that doesnt count towards pension



As janeb says, but with the addition that a consolidated rise means that when you next get a pay rise of, say, 3%, that increase will apply to the entire, consolidated salary, but not to any non-consolidated (ie, one-off) elements. Bonus payments are typically non-consolidated pay.

That's why it's always better, all things being equal, to have a consolidated, as opposed to a non-consolidated, increase. 

Hope that's (reasonably) clear. If not - let me know and I'll provide a worked example!

Happie Chappie


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't top the above two replies. And I know, many DWP employees are getting non-consolidated rises at present!


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies


----------

